# People who press 'reply to all'.....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

....when replying to the sender!!!!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Yeah. Take your threads on the forum to IM so we don't all have to read them!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ....when replying to the sender!!!!


I know what you mean! Add to that those that send you the full 3Mb file attachment for your information instead of the pointer to the bloody stuff!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

What about those prats that send an e-mail referring to an attachment but forget to include the attachment - tossers eh!? :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Where I work it's normally in response to the lunch request email so the planks that do it end up telling everyone what they want for lunch....

...and then they get the piss taken out of them for days! ;D


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Gotta love the reply to all - in our company it regularly happens then you get the email saying "Dont reply to all you fool" but they repl;y to all, then you get "Like you just did" also replying to all. Very soon our email servers fall over and I get to surf all day till they are fixed.

Three cheers for the clowns i say [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Denny (Jul 1, 2002)

Email goes out to 15 people for a meeting. Â Why on earth do I need to know your availability if I didn't send you the damn thing to begin with....thank you for letting me vent!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

The biggest wankers of all are the morons who hit reply to all telling the person who first replied to all not to reply to all.

Then some prize muppet replies to all criticising the last replier to all.

This cycle continues for some time with each replier being a bigger twat then the previous replier.

At work we have some mailing lists with probably 30,000 people on them. The wanker come out of the woodwork at a phenominal rate.

phoTToniq


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I always tell my staff at work that their bonus will be indirectly proportional to the number of people on the largest distribution list issued by them on an e-mail raised to the power of the largest attachment they send in Mb. It tends to keep the e-mail traffic down to reasonable levels ;D


----------

